# 91 240sx swap



## contenderv07 (Jan 23, 2004)

I was thinking, is there any way to put an RB25DETT motor in a 1991 240sx????????


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

contenderv07 said:


> I was thinking, is there any way to put an RB25DETT motor in a 1991 240sx????????


 Its RB25DET not TT and yes it can be done. Read the sticky at the top of the forum or do a search. Its been done billions of times


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

holy shit! they can do that now? i thought it was only in my wildest dreams!!!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

omg!...that engine is too sexy for wild dreams....its in my wet dreams :loser:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

its amazing what you can do with technology


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i heard nissan was bringing back the silvia and using the RB26 in it. 2.6L TT I6, AWD, 350hp, 17s stock. supposedly its only going to be like $26k base too.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

megaseth said:


> i heard nissan was bringing back the silvia and using the RB26 in it. 2.6L TT I6, AWD, 350hp, 17s stock. supposedly its only going to be like $26k base too.


 :bs:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

sorry, i didnt add the sarcasm tags


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

no problem. i knew it was too good to be true  altho, AWD would be no fun. oh well. you could always disconnect some things.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hmm, maybe an AWD/RWD switch like trucks have.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

or like the new Infiniti G35 system. it transfers power from front to back electronically depending on road conditions, and can go as far as 100percent to the rear. it starts with a 50/50 ratio on take-off and changes from there. very sick system if you ask me. i believe it is also manually adjustable, i may be wrong tho.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

if its the ATTESSA system, then no, its not manual but its very very advanced. its the same they used on the GTRs. Electronically controlled 4wd system. thats why its fast off the line. it feels al ittle slipage on the back wheels, and engages the front, giving them some of the power. good stuff.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm not too sure if it is the ATTESSA system or not, but i just read up on it and it's not manually adjustable. oh well. still a kick ass car. i want one.


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it going to bring 2 of the big bottles? : /


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

no, 3 of dem big 'uns, the silver ones!


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

do u need em by tonight?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

fo sho!!


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

NAWZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

just gotta be careful, amatuers dont use it, its too dangerous.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no worries, i'll just spray twice, causing the floor panel on my passenger side to fall off for some reason...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> fo sho!!


Wow, if the color scheme wasn't so ugly, that might actually be really neat. Steering wheel on the correct side and everything


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Steering wheel on the correct side and everything


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

